# La. trappers snare $19,000 in first week of 'incentive' program



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is an example an exotic animal turned loose that is now another habitat/competition problem. Do not introduce any fur exoctics into Michigan. It is harmful and illegal. 

La. trappers snare $19,000 in first week of 'incentive' program 

http://www.nola.com/newsflash/louis...BC_LA--NutriaBounty&&news&newsflash-louisiana


----------

